#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-10
<Ultimoore> hello room
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Ultimoore
<Ultimoore> hows it going?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good, you?
<MrChrisDruif> Ultimoore; ^
<Ultimoore> good, just came to check out the famous Ubuntu Phone chat
<MrChrisDruif> Famous even ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> But most of the time this channel is eerily quiet
<Ultimoore>  alot of hypeyou would say then, so what has been the main talk for the past little while ?
<MrChrisDruif> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-12
<Ultimoore> hi room.
<Ultimoore> anybody online here?
<Ultimoore> So ill start off a topic . Should Canonical have a flagship phone?
<Ultimoore> IMO Canonical has the chance since they are less known. they can do what Android and Apple have never done. Ok lets begin, Android is great because for thoes people who just want a android phone they can go to any provider and get what they need. Thus giving people options for phones. Iphone is good because it is one phone that is built around IOS to make it run smooth and almost every provider sells it. IMO Ubuntu should d
<Ultimoore> hello all
<Ultimoore> anyone online?
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-04
<mojo706> Hello
<mojo706> Are there any hopes for a working Ubuntu-Phone SDK for 12.04 for those of us interested but do not want to migrate to 12.10?
<Mirv> mojo706: sure, 12.04 is the LTS so it should get at least support via a PPA (Qt5 backport etc)
<Mirv> the qt5-beta1 PPA already has had 12.04 builds of everything
<DrHalan> hey i was wondering if there are any news on using telepathy on the ubuntu phone
<DrHalan> as far as i know "gnome online accounts" is derived from maemo so any changes we see the instant messenger from maemo on the ubuntu phone too?
<Andy80> bzoltan, hi :) just a quick note. I could arrive a bit (15-20 minutes) later for the hangout. I just arrived at home and I still need to have lunch :P I hope this don't scramble your plans too much :)
<Andy80> bzoltan, I tell you here on IRC when I'm ready
<Andy80> bzoltan, a couple of minutes and I'm in :)
<bzoltan> Andy80:  cool
<bzoltan> Andy80: tell me when you are ready ... I have only few minutes
<Andy80> bzoltan, I'm ready
<captainspock23> hello is ubuntu phone going to be free?
<captainspock23> or on-market
<Tak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone#Ubuntu_Phone_FAQ
<captainspock23> is ubuntu going to be opensource?
<Tak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone#Ubuntu_Phone_FAQ
<popey> Heh ☺
<captainspock23> ok is there information on how to get ubuntu for android?
<captainspock23> does it support Cortex processors?
<popey> Ubuntu for Android is not available yet
<captainspock23> I jhust downloaded it
<captainspock23> from sourceforge.net
<popey> Nope.
<popey> That may be something someone else in the community has created
<popey> but it's not "Ubuntu for Android" from Canonical.
<captainspock23> its ubuntu12.04 v4 small
<captainspock23> its a zip file , around 415MB
<popey> Sounds fun
<captainspock23> when I extract it it takes ten seconds and there is a 2 GB iso in there with an img file
<captainspock23> I tried running it in virtual box it said it isnt supported
<popey> that's not surprising
<popey> I'd expect it's designed to be put on an ARM based device
<captainspock23> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxonandroid/files/Ubuntu/
<captainspock23> this is where I ofund it
<captainspock23> This is where I found it
<captainspock23> but don't know if I have to use Linux-on-android software
<captainspock23> Its called Linux Deploy
<captainspock23> I already have it, but it some how mounts the iso to my current /
<captainspock23> but I dont want to don't because I don't know if its legal
<captainspock23> unless someone can tell me if its legal or not
<captainspock23> so is it legal?
<TomyLobo2> sooo, this ubuntu phone, is it on the market yet?
<popey> no
<TomyLobo2> thanks
<ryansipes> Does anyone know with Ubuntu phone image due out this month, is it specifically for the Galaxy Nexus GT-I9250?  Or will it run on the Galaxy Nexus variants as well: SCH-i515, SCH-i516, etc (for CDMA carriers).
<popey> ryansipes: no announcement yet.
<ryansipes> @popey thanks
<ryansipes> Been whetting my teeth on QML for developing apps for the platform.  Can anyone point me at a good primer for QML?
<ryansipes> Is there any way to get involved with the project besides submitting designs for core apps at this point?
<dpm> hi ryansipes, we're aiming at kicking off development this week, and the code for the core apps is already public (but not more than boilerplate code for now). Once it's actually started, you can check out the code from Launchpad, add or fix features and submit merge proposals for review and inclusion
<ryansipes> dpm: Thanks for the reply.  Do you have any links to point me at? Is there an Ubuntu phone mailing list?
<dpm> ryansipes, sure, here's the mailing list: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone and the projects live at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<ryansipes> dpm: Thank you, that was very helpful.
<dpm> yw :)
<surgemcgee> Is there any way to remove the tab bar header from the Tabs component? Or can I add my own custom class? -->  ItemStyle.class: "new-tabs"
<sheffzor> Hello guys, I need some help with nexus 7, is it suported by "tilapia" (WIFI+GSM) or only "grouper"? If it's supported, tilapia, is there any problema with last daily? I'm getting first boot screen with the backgroud currepted and after the language selection I can't write anything with the touch-keyboard, (it doesn't apear by default, I have to pull it from the menubar).
<sheffzor> Is there any bugs promoting this problem?
<gadget-dad> Does any part of the development process involve beta testers that aren't ubuntu experts? I volunteer (and I volunteer my galaxy nexus).
<ryansipes> gadget-dad: In response to your question earlier regarding the development process and contributing to it, you could always post any bugs that you find while using Ubuntu Phone OS
<gadget-dad> \ryansipes: thanks. The Ubuntu phone OS isn't out yet, right? I was just seeing if there was anything that I could add before it officially gets rolled out....but the only thing that I have to offer is my naive status, which I actually thought might make me a useful guinea pig.
<ryansipes> gadget-dad: The main thing I think you could do is offer up your ideas via channels like this and the Ubuntu Phone mailing list.
<ryansipes> gadget-dad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ryansipes> gadget-dad: That link is to the Ubuntu Phone launchpad page, you can sign up for mailing list there.
<ryansipes> gadget-dad: Once the phone image is released this month, load it up and play with it - then let the team know what you discover.
<gadget-dad> ryansipes: thanks and will do.
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-05
<rodayo> I know that when the ubuntu phone image comes out it'll be very tailored to the galaxy nexus. But I'm guessing I can just go and buy a nexus from my provider and expect to get ubuntu on it with a few button presses. So what exactly would I need to do to the phone to put ubuntu on it? E.g. does the phone need to unlocked?
<sbward> Hey, I'm excited about Ubuntu phone and have a few questions about developing apps.
<sbward> Will apps be able to run in desktop mode and mobile mode?  Will this require two interfaces to be coded, or possibly even two separate programs?
<sbward> Found my answer elsewhere... hmm, dead channel right now :(
<arinov> where can i buy phone and how much it costs?
<sbward> arinov: the phone isn't on the market yet, you will have to wait :)
<arinov> how much time?
<arinov> to wait
<sbward> i don't know, it's actually pretty early.... sorry
<sbward> there will be some sort of open source demo for developers within a few weeks, but no official releases
<arinov> and may i pay now and when it will be finished take one?
<arinov> or how to buy experemental device for trying?
<arinov> and...
<arinov> i have HTC One X+
<sbward> for one, the OS itself will be free.  canonical is still looking for manufacturers to market for-purchase devices with the OS installed i think.
<arinov> maybe i can use mobile ubuntu on it
<arinov> dell does not want to made phones on ubuntu?
<sbward> eventually you may be able to install it to your HTC One X+, however the first demo was designed for a Samsung Galaxy Nexus only.... in the future many more phones will be supported better
<sbward> i don't know about dell
<arinov> SGN oriented OS... hmm
<sbward> no, it's not SGN oriented.  they're just using it as a reference platform during this VERY early development phase.
<arinov> nice
<arinov> before linux i use unix (MAC) and i want migrate from iStuffs to free software \ open source
<arinov> is there any mailing lists to stay informed when it will be finish
<arinov> i mean Uphone
<sbward> you can follow the latest news from their website, or from blogs like webupd8 or omgubuntu!
<sbward> glad to hear you're coming to FOSS :)
<arinov> at home i completely on free\opensource
<arinov> early i wanted openmoko
<arinov> but project closed
<arinov> and ubuntu devices i see very good point
<arinov> to use every day
<arinov> anyway thanks for answers
<arinov> can i stay here to read others?
<sbward> of course you can stay!  stay for as long as you want
<arinov> ok
<sbward> most the people here aren't even at their computers, lol.  they stay here indefinitely.
<arinov> it is normal with IRC
<sbward> yes indeed.
<arinov> different time at all countries and job and wifes and children
<sbward> i've been idling in like 30 channels for weeks, lol
<sbward> i suppose so
<arinov> and 50 causes why it happened
<arinov> (c)
<arinov> what you think about prise?
<arinov> how much cost it will be?
<arinov> 1k$?
<arinov> 2k$?
<sbward> the ubuntu OS will be free
<arinov> price
<arinov> i mean ubuntu phone
<sbward> its up to manufacturers to decide how much they sell phones with ubuntu for, but i think 1k - 2k is too high.  it will probably be much cheaper.
<arinov> with ubuntu and support program
<arinov> щл
<arinov> ok
<doomlord>  is it going to be possible to write custom phone UI's like people write alternate window-managers for desktop linux
<Andy80> doomlord, using pure QML to build your widget? sure
<doomlord> what i also have in mind is the whole look and feel of the phone UI
<doomlord> eg if someone in the community wanted to make an exact iphone workalike... or make "expo" on the phone.. etc
<doomlord> well thats the original question actually
<doomlord> i dont mean phone UI for an app - i mean the whole experience - e.g. in linux I can grab source to an alternate window manager and change .. if i want tiled/tabbed windowing or whatever
<doomlord> maybe thats more a thing for ubuntu on the nexus 7
<M4rtinK> this is actually a good question
<M4rtinK> in most current mobile OSes this is not possible
<M4rtinK> so if you don't like how the toplevel OS GUI works - bad luck
<M4rtinK> an improvement to this unfortunate situation would be welcome :)
<doomlord> i imagine when it comes to screen edges there will be many opinions ... linux solution is anyone can satisfy thhemselves with a fork
<doomlord> like with unity vs gnome :)
<doomlord> (personally i like unity)
<doomlord> as it stands though i'll have way more reasons to use abuntu phone
<doomlord> ^to use ubuntu phone rather than not
<MostHated> man, wtf an early release or leaked iso or something : (
<swehes> hello ppl
<swehes> what's the good news?
<disharmonic> swehes, there are news?
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-06
<mhall119> the news is apps
<sirajperson> Howdy, is anyone here?
<DaemonicApathy> Not really.
<sirajperson> Has anybody here heard when it is being released?
<sirajperson> Or better yet, does anyone have an image they would like to share?
<DaemonicApathy> sirajperson: April.
<sirajperson> so, any news on where to get a beta image? Torrent? Anything? シ
<DaemonicApathy> No idea.
<AlanBell> do we think October is accurate/realistic? http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/02/06/217237/ubuntu-smartphone-shipping-in-october
<ajalkane> AlanBell: I'd wager only canonical knows how far their system is... I don't think it's impossible.
<AlanBell> ajalkane: well of course, but the october date is apparently a quote from an interview with sabdfl
<ajalkane> The link you gave claims it's from mister Shuttleworth
<AlanBell> !sabdfl
<ubot5> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<ajalkane> ah I see... he should know shouldn't he :P
<AlanBell> you would think, but he isn't infalable :)
<ajalkane> Judging by that comment he's confident the core of Ubuntu will be ready by that time, with the resources of Canonical
<ajalkane> As we know, many of the "core" apps are done community. This implies that whatever is ready by the community by that time gets included, and rest will become available later as updates.
<ajalkane> * don by
<ajalkane> * done by
<AlanBell> yeah, 13.10 seems optimistic for that
<ajalkane> Well it all depends how rapidly the community gets stuff done.
<ajalkane> In mobile space things move rapidly so I hope there is some urgency in getting things into usable shape, and refinements are done later. Basic prioritizing.
<AlanBell> I hope things are done properly instead
<ajalkane> These are two separate issues. You can do things properly but without everything including kitchen sink. And you can try to do everything including kitchen sink improperly.
<AlanBell> wonder if it is two english speaking markets
<AlanBell> or if the translations story is fully baked, I guess QML has translations built in at some level
<ajalkane> Qt has it's own localization system
<ajalkane> But Ubuntu uses the GNU gettext
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-07
<user82> hi. i heard that ubuntu phones will be released in october. where is the source of this rumor?
<jussi> user82: Im pretty sure Mark said it in an interview
<user82> good to hear jussi .. thanks
<jussi> user82: looks like it was the interview he gave to the wall street journal : http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2013/02/06/ubuntu-smartphone-shipping-in-october/
<user82> oh okay..did not find the original source thx again
<Sberla> hello
<Sberla> I want to know some information about ubuntu phone
<popey> hello Sberla
<Sberla> architecture that runs on ubuntu phone
<Sberla> For arm ?
<popey> We demo'ed on an ARM based device, yes.
<Sberla> but it will be compatible
<Sberla> with arm
<popey> We're targetting ARM based mobile devices.
<Sberla> but you can run x86 applications with wine?
<popey> That's not something we've attempted.
<Sberla> if I developed a small application for linux
<Sberla> but 'is compiled for x86
<Laney> wine isn't available for arm (currently?)
<Sberla> you can run it even if it is native linux?
<popey> no
<popey> you need to build your app for ARM
<Sberla> but in the future it would be possible?
<popey> Well, it's possible to emulate one processor architecture under another.
<popey> Debateable whether that's a sane thing to do!
<popey> I doubt we would put effort into making it easy to run x86 executables on ARM.
<popey> it makes much more sense to just recompile the app for ARM.
<Sberla> ok
<tmdaywalker> hi
<filtoid> hi
<filtoid> is there any planned support for nexus 4 phones?
<Michael_____> hi all
<j-b> c
<fortytwo__> Are we all waiting for the release, or are there people here that know something?
<fortytwo__> I take the silence as a yes.
<Jaffa> Ev'ning, all
<Stskeeps> moo jaffa
<Jaffa> 'lo Stskeeps. Been a while!
<Stskeeps> indeed - just hanging out here
<alo21> cjwatson, hi... may I talk with you?
<cjwatson> alo21: what about?
<alo21> cjwatson, I will tell you on #ubuntu-motu
<cjwatson> what's with all the channel-hopping ...
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-08
<smw> Hi all, anyone know if ubuntu phone will support dalvik for compatibility?
<zAo^> Any word on the rumored new display server?
<zAo^> I'll take that as a NO :)
<frankencode> ryansipes: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Category:Developing_with_Qt::Qt_Quick
<ryansipes> frankencode: Thanks
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-09
<wastrel> oh look there's a ubuntu phone channel
<reference_> looking forward to the uphone
<GreenChris> Anybody out there?
<xsacha> just wondering does anyone develop for ubuntu-phone using a distro that isnt ubuntu?
<wastrel> hihi
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-10
<iorweth> Have anyone tried ubuntu on nexus 7?
<DaemonicApathy> Not yet. They won't let me hook anything to the demo model.
<Walther> ...any news on the sources / images?
<popey> Walther: no
<Gr0tB4gz> anyone got any idea if the ubuntu phone software will work with the galaxy s3??
<usererror> yeah, should be able to just snag some files from the stock rom, or a custom rom, and build an image
<usererror> ^ @ Gr0tB4gz
<ajalkane> :)
<Gr0tB4gz> [@usererror] thanks
<usererror> but at release it'll probably just be for the Galaxy Nexus (and I'm guessing only the GSM version possibly), but since source will be released we can build it for pretty much any android phone that can run AOSP I'd guess.. I'm guessing there might be some issues with HTC devices because they reinvent the wheel..
<usererror> np
<Gr0tB4gz> sounds exciting!
<usererror> yeah.. Its killing me not having a solid release date to schedule around
<usererror> but I can appreciate their need to make sure it is 'right' when they put out the first version rather than risk rushing it out the door
